# More Grass Flats Fishing



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I headed out this morning for what should have been a minimal flood tide, but it did flood well and lasted about an hour and a half. 

Last week I had a couple of questions from South Florida about our flood tides in Jacksonville and fishing the flats, so I have included a few pictures to try to show what it is like.

I got to this flat early and waited 1/2 hour for the tide to come in:










In this photo the flat is beginning to flood. My buddy Bart still doesn't have enough water to fish:










Here is a fish caught on that same flat after the flood has come in:










Finally, I found this oversized red cruising along one of the grass lines. they are easier to catch when they are cruising, because they don't have their noses buried in the bottom looking for crabs.










The fish were spooky with the extreme clear water and clear sky. I probably had shots at 8 and only caught two today. Given the conditions and one of them being a really good fish, I was happy.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow great day! I still have never fooled a red on fly. Great job!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Cool pic's hard to belive that's Florida...


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

looks like a rice field somewhere in SE Asia to me. Nice red too. 

Is that public land there? Looks pretty desolate as far as you can see in any direction, atypical of productive fishing ground most anywhere else in the State, even during the week.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm standing 10-12 miles from downtown Jacksonville, the center of over a million people. This is pretty much what both sides of the intracoastal looks like from St Augustine to Virginia.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Beautiful pics! Keep them coming.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> I'm standing 10-12 miles from downtown Jacksonville, the center of over a million people. This is pretty much what both sides of the intracoastal looks like from St Augustine to Virginia.


wow, thats pretty cool then. Definitely something I need to try one of these days. Very different "look" than what I'm used to. Great stuff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Bad to the bone!!


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

wtg woody, the flood tides have def been kicking lately we still have a ton of water in the river and the water is still nice and brackish i havent been getting a lot fo reds but i have been killing the black drum.


Alex


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Cool pictures and nice job on the reds! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]
What fly were you throwing?


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I usually throw a dark brown (rootbeer?) or copper Dupree spoonfly.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Excellent photo's and fish! This looks like a very interesting way to fish! I'm still dying to catch my first red period!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

More grass pics please!!!!


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Beautiful pictures and wonderful report. I love the shot of the boat all by itself just sitting on the grass waiting for the tide. Very cool shot!


----------

